# "Field Strip Technology"



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

One of the most useful inventions in the cutlery world is CRKT's "Field Strip Technology."

You could dunk these knives in a bucket of lard, take them apart with your bare hands (no tools) and re-assemble them in seconds.

(BTW, the Monashee has this technology. It's a flimsy, crappy knife, don't buy that model).

So, last night I pulled up the Blue Ridge page (which is devoid of humans for a few days), found the query blank, and typed in "Field Strip Technology." I was surprised to find 8 or 9 knives I have never imagined.

I'm placing an order for their original offering and another Prequel. These are not hunting knives, per se, more like "eating knives." I believe this because of the specific stainless alloys offered. Their choices would not be my first choice for hunting, but they would be perfect for eating.

One consideration we have for prepping is "contamination." We wrap food tightly, dry it or salt it. We use filtration pumps to purify our water. And then we grab grandpa's rusty old bayonet from the Crimean War and stuff 117 years of saddle blanket dust, mites, the enemy's blood, and cockroach tracks across our tongues!

Well, not me. I'm going to eat off the Monashee until my duplicate Homefront and Prequel come...

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...A5929E1E47B4478D7AA528344256&ts=1560873030709


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

As seen below, this is that *CRKT Homefront*. It was their first offering of the genre' and for my money, the best one. It's the next folder I buy, but Blue Ridge is closed today.

BTW, speaking of Blue Ridge, I was flipping through their June catalog and I found the spitting image of Doc Holliday's dagger--it's even Damascus!

Don't laugh, even a 150 year out outlaw dagger has got to be better than a *Monashee*...

BTW, don't just look at the static pictures, but scroll down to the bottom for a video.

BTW, this will be my second knife polished to 5.4 million grit. I'm going to put my money where my mouth is and carry this knife like TEOTWAWKI was a category on "Jeopardy."

https://www.crkt.com/homefront.html


----------

